# Headliner Boards OEM?



## 91digi1 (Jul 5, 2003)

Anyone know where you can buy a new aftermarket headliner board? It's for a 91 GTI Sunroof. The dealer says "No more!". All the searches I have done Iv'e come up empty. Looking to spend the $ but don't know who has them.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Headliner Boards OEM? (91digi1)*

I believe it will be nearly impossible to find "new" headliner panels. Your best bet is finding a good used one, and having it reupholstered. I'm doing that with the 1990 GTI. The original cloth was still in good shape, so I should be able to reuse it. Look for details here soon.
Bryan


----------



## 91digi1 (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: Headliner Boards OEM? (Bryan J)*

Yeah I broke the old one taking it out. I may just popsicle stick it back together as it is only one break. Maybe use some of that foil backed duct tape as well. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## 1985jettagl (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Headliner Boards OEM? (91digi1)*

if you really wanna spend money have a custom one made i did


----------



## 91digi1 (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: Headliner Boards OEM? (1985jettagl)*

How much? Where did you go?


----------



## Darth2 (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: Headliner Boards OEM? (1985jettagl)*

anyone know if fiberglass resin would melt the foam of the original if you wanted to use it as a form for a "custom" headliner?


----------

